# sling



## balgior

Μιας και πιάσαμε τα έπιπλα και τα αξεσουάρ για μωράκια, μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς μεταφράζεται το "sling"; Είναι είτε ο σάκος που κουβαλάνε οι γονείς τα μωρά πάνω τους, είτε ο... εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιείται για να μην πέφτουν από το κρεβάτι τα μωράκια που έχουν άστατο ύπνο.


----------



## Evi

balgior said:


> Μιας και πιάσαμε τα έπιπλα και τα αξεσουάρ για μωράκια, μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς μεταφράζεται το "sling"; Είναι είτε ο σάκος που κουβαλάνε οι γονείς τα μωρά πάνω τους, είτε ο... εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιείται για να μην πέφτουν από το κρεββάτι τα μωράκια που έχουν άστατο ύπνο.



το βρήκα ως:
*κούνια *(για χέρι σε γύψο)
*λουρί *(παγουριού, σακιδίου)
*αορτήρας *(όπλου)
*βρόχος, θηλειά *(για ανύψωση πραγμάτων)
 (πηγή OXFORD English-Greek Lerner's Dictionary)


----------



## Tetina

balgior said:


> Μιας και πιάσαμε τα έπιπλα και τα αξεσουάρ για μωράκια, μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς μεταφράζεται το "sling"; Είναι είτε ο σάκος που κουβαλάνε οι γονείς τα μωρά πάνω τους, είτε ο... εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιείται για να μην πέφτουν από το κρεβάτι τα μωράκια που έχουν άστατο ύπνο.


 
Sorry αλλά το δεύτερο δεν φαίνεται μωρουδιακό . χιχιχιχιχι
Σίγουρα είναι αυτή η χρήση του? 

Anyway, εγώ τα ξέρω αυτά (δηλ. το πρώτο) ως "μάρσιπος"


----------



## Vagabond

Tetina said:


> Sorry αλλά το δεύτερο δεν φαίνεται μωρουδιακό . χιχιχιχιχι
> Σίγουρα είναι αυτή η χρήση του?


Είναι για άλλου είδους μωρά 

Συμφωνώ για τον μάρσιπο.


----------



## wonderment

Vagabond said:


> Είναι για άλλου είδους μωρά



μήπως είναι για αυτό sweet baby.


----------



## balgior

Μπράβο ρε κορίτσα! Είστε power team! Μέχρι και "τσέπη" το είπα!  Δεν μου πήγε το μυαλό στον "μάρσιπο", αν και πρέπει να το έχω ξανακούσει πολλάάά χρόνια πριν...

Όσο για το δεύτερο... αμέσως να πάει ο νους σας στο πονηρό! Μη φανταστείτε, απλά το πέτυχα ψάχνοντας το "sling", και το... παρέθεσα δια την πληρότητα των ντοκουμέντων.  Ντροπή σας!  Και σε τιμή ευκαιρίας, έτσι; Και δώρο οι αλυσίδες! 


Tetina said:


> Sorry αλλά το δεύτερο δεν φαίνεται μωρουδιακό. χιχιχιχιχι
> Σίγουρα είναι αυτή η χρήση του?


Είπα να το θέσω κάπως... κομψά! 


Vagabond said:


> Είναι για άλλου είδους μωρά





wonderment said:


> μήπως είναι για αυτό sweet baby.


 Μποοορν του μπι γουάάάιλντ... 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κοπελιές!


----------



## sstamoul

Γενικά, έχει επικρατήσει να μεταφράζουμε το sling ως "μάρσιππος αγκαλιάς" (προκειμένου να διαχωρίζεται από τους τόσο διαφορετικούς "μάρσιππους" στους οποίους πάει το μυαλό μας στην Ελλάδα όταν ακούμε αυτή τη λέξη).

Επίσης (και αφού σ' αυτό το φόρουμ ασχολούμαστε με τις λέξεις), η σωστή ορθογραφία (κατά Μπαμπινιώτη) είναι "μάρσιππος" και όχι "μάρσιπος" (και φυσικά είναι αρσενικού γένους).


----------



## Vagabond

sstamoul said:


> Επίσης (και αφού σ' αυτό το φόρουμ ασχολούμαστε με τις λέξεις), η σωστή ορθογραφία (κατά Μπαμπινιώτη) είναι "μάρσιππος" και όχι "μάρσιπος" (και φυσικά είναι αρσενικού γένους).


O Τριανταφυλλίδης διαφωνεί:

*μάρσιπος* ο [mársipos] O19 *:* πτυχή του δέρματος, όμοια με σάκο, που βρίσκεται στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια της κοιλιάς των θηλυκών ορισμένων ζώων, τα οποία τη χρησιμοποιούν για να βάζουν μέσα τα νεογνά τους. [λόγ. < αρχ. _μάρσιππος _`σάκος΄ (δες στο _μαρσιποφόρο_)] 

Αφού λοιπόν οι λεξικογράφοι/γλωσσολόγοι δεν μπορούν να τα βρουν και να ακολουθούν μία κοινή γραμμή, θα τα δεχόμουν και τα δύο (ως διορθώτρια), τουλάχιστον μέχρι οι "μεγάλοι" και "τρανοί" αποφασίσουν να συγχρονιστούν.


----------



## sstamoul

Vagabond said:


> O Τριανταφυλλίδης διαφωνεί:
> 
> *μάρσιπος* ...


 
Χμμμ... Ενδιαφέρον! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

